# The best thermal compound



## qubit (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been using Arctic Silver 5 for a long time now and my tube is running out. Before I rush out to get another one, I'd like to know if there's now a better thermal compound available.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Arctic Cooling MX-2!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 30, 2009)

MX-2 from AC
TX-2 from Tuniq
OCZ Freeze from OCZ (of course)
PTI-G3606 from Xigmatek
GC-1 from Gelid
and a few others. IMO most of these will better AS5 by a couple to a few degrees, also most of these others have no burn in time of 200 hours.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 30, 2009)

I've always used AS Ceramic with good results


----------



## Damian^ (Mar 30, 2009)

A high priced tube of thermal compound doesn't justify itself compared to a low cost AS5 ceramic or whatever is cheaper. 

It doesn't really make a worthwhile difference. They're all the same really.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Mx-2 used to be king.

Now Diamond 7 is the new heir apparent:







http://www.innovationcooling.com/article1.htm


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice list, if it had AS3 in it, it would be more interesting .


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive used MX-2 and OCZ Freeze paste, but personally I prefer the MX-2.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

Used AS5, Ceramique, MX2, Generic, but I definetly recommend MX2

You get a nice big syringe
Its non conductive
No curing time
No replacement time

I wont buy anything else atm.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2009)

I have used and reviewed Noctua's NT-H1.  It performed on par with Arctic Silver 5 and required no burn-in period.  However, I would recommend using it for high-pressure mountings, and for push-pins, etc I would recommend something thinner like MX-1 or Tuniq TX-2.


----------



## Rock God (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Arctic Cooling MX-2!


I use this myself.


----------



## swaaye (Mar 30, 2009)

AS5, Ceramique, MX-2 are sure bets.

But really, I think the regular white paste works fine too frankly. Most if not all of the reviews out there are way too unscientific to determine anything about them comparatively other than that they are all VERY close. What matters most is that you do use some sort of paste and that you apply it correctly.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2009)

does price matter? availability? handling? longevity?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> Mx-2 used to be king.
> 
> Now Diamond 7 is the new heir apparent:
> 
> ...



you should assume AT LEAST +-3°C accuracy for a review with that methodology.


----------



## qubit (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Looks like MX-2 is the one to go for.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 5, 2009)

Damian^ said:


> A high priced tube of thermal compound doesn't justify itself compared to a low cost AS5 ceramic or whatever is cheaper.
> 
> It doesn't really make a worthwhile difference. They're all the same really.



If it makes a few degrees difference it can make or break a good overclock.


----------



## nafets (Apr 5, 2009)

Sure the thermal compound used could shave off a few degrees. But you also have to remember that the method of application and how much you put on can have just as much of an effect.

Then there's the mounting of the CPU cooler. Is it tight and secure enough? (Useless push-pins!!) A few more degrees.

Is the CPU heatsink even? How about the CPU cooler base? A few more degress.

Any of the TIMs from the top 1/3rd of the above shown graph would work just fine and are all within the margin of error from each other. *Nit-picking and trying to find "the absolute best" is futile*. Rather than waste time staring at temperature graphs you need to find other comparisons.

What is the cost per gram of the TIM?
Is it electrically conductive? (For the slobs out there)
How easy is it to apply and/or remove?
Does it have any curing time?
And so on and so forth.

Sure, everyone has their favorite one, and whatever has worked best for them. If you're happy with what you have, stick with it. Otherwise, if you're looking for something new, maybe try and find a good deal on a tube of some of the "newer" stuff, and give it a shot.

Overall you aren't going to see any "shocking" differences, with regards to temperature results...


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 5, 2009)

Unless you are on a VERY limited budget, the cost of something like thermal compound should not be a factor when deciding which compound to get. Ease of application and removal shouldn't be an issue either, I mean come on, it'd take at most 15 minutes to get the job done.

Personally, I went with the MX-2.


----------

